# planta marco (construction)



## Translationstudent101

Hi guys,

Hope I'm posting in the right section...

I'm not sure what is meant by "planta marco" in the sentence below:

"Se completó en esta etapa la cimbra del resto de la planta marco, en especial en el área del techo de la zona de piscinas."

I think that "un marco" is some sort of *mounting*... but in this context I have no clue what it means... 

This is a document in the field of *construction *that I'm trying to translate into *English*.

If someone could explain me what it means in *Spanish*, I'm sure I would be able to find the equivalent in *English*.

Any comment will be greatly appreciated,

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Der Kaiser

Me parece que aquí que "planta" significa "floor", como planta baja/ground floor. Están hablando de cimbras para su construcción, pero para que le ponen la "etiqueta" de marco no tengo ni idea. 

Igual un poco más de contexto podría ayudar.


----------



## Translationstudent101

Thanks Der Kaiser,

Here is a little bit more context:

It's about the construction of a sports complex.

I have the feeling it's something very specific. 

"Etapa 1. Montaje de la cimbra hasta la cota de la planta marco que incluyó la colocación de la cimbra precisa para la ejecución de la losa de dicha* planta marco* en hormigón armado pretensado, correspondiente al vuelo de la losa del techo del porche exterior de la fachada Norte."

"Etapa 2. Montaje sucesivo de las 13 torretas intermedias de apoyo central de las 26 vigas-cajón, para poder disponer de dicho apoyo y utilizar, a mayor altura que la de la cubierta curva, una plataforma de trabajo. Se completó en esta etapa la cimbra del resto de la *planta marco*, en especial en el área del techo de la zona de piscinas; además de en las zonas cercanas a las fachadas Este y Oeste a media madera."

(...)

"Etapa 4. Colocación de las péndolas de las vigas-cajón extremas, es decir, las 1 y 13 para, para proceder a continuación al desmontaje del apoyo de las vigas-cajón y a la realización del segundo tesado de la losa de la* planta marco*."

(...)

Once again, any comment will be very appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## Der Kaiser

Entonces sí que están hablando de una planta de edificación (puesto que hacen referencia a las cimbras para construir la losa). La parte de "marco" me ha confundido, no te puedo decir ni a que se refieren con eso, menos aún como traducirlo... Lo siento!

Lo único que se me ocurre es que hayan nombrado una planta por algún señor/señora marco!


----------



## Translationstudent101

LOL ¡Gracías por intentar! ;-)


----------



## Translationstudent101

I really don't understand that "planta marco" thing. It even looks like it's not even a floor at all. 

For example here:
"(...) del resto de la planta marco, en especial en el área del techo de la zona de piscinas"

They are talking about the velodrome in Tafalla, Spain. I think it really is a ceiling on top of the pools, isn't it? Is there an other floor on top of it?

What is this "planta marco"!? :-(

Any idea? Clues?

Thanks!


----------



## Translationstudent101

Alright, it turned out that the word the client wanted there was simply :"floor frame"

So, in this context, *"planta marco" = "floor frame"*


----------



## Der Kaiser

Ese término lo ha inventado el cliente o qué? Porque mi novia es española nativa y tampoco lo entendía...


----------



## Translationstudent101

No idea! lol It looks like no one else uses it. There is nothing on Google when I look for "planta marco"! How do you say "floor frame" in Spanish? Can you have a "floor frame" on a ceiling?? 

"Se completó en esta etapa la cimbra del resto de la planta marco, en especial en el área del techo de la zona de piscinas"

In any case, I delivered the translation, but I feel bad leaving a bad solution here for posterity...


----------



## Der Kaiser

Translationstudent101 said:


> No idea! lol It looks like no one else uses it. There is nothing on Google when I look for "planta marco"! How do you say "floor frame" in Spanish? Can you have a "floor frame" on a ceiling??
> 
> "Se completó en esta etapa la cimbra del resto de la planta marco, en especial en el área del techo de la zona de piscinas"
> 
> In any case, I delivered the translation, but I feel bad leaving a bad solution here for posterity...



If it was a floor frame then perhaps I would translate it as "marco de fondo"... was the text written by a native Spanish speaker? Perhaps it's an error from a previous translation.

Either way it's very poor written expression since we've spent a whole thread discussing something that should be immediately evident to somebody reading the construction plans.


----------



## Translationstudent101

Here's what someone posted in Proz.com:

"*frame slab*


Explanation:
I would use something like frame slab to translate "planta marco" in this very specific context. Tafalla's velodrome is a very unique engineering project. It is well known among the engineering professionals in Spain, and its designer is a reknown structural engineer. The concept of "planta marco" is somehow specific to the design, and you probably won't find many references about it. It refers to the concrete slab, in the shape of a frame (think painting frame), that covers the swimming pool area and also, partially, the seating area of the velodrome. An arched roof covers the "opening" of this frame, as you can see in the pictures in these references:

http://www.apartamentostafalla.com/index.php/velodromo-de-ta...
http://www.mcrit.com/B0F80787-C870-422E-B65E-F077A20323A0/Fi...
(page 35)

Of course the wording in english is open to opinion. I believe that "frame slab" translates quite well the concept, but there may be other (better) options.

P.S./ I am assuming this is about Tafalla's velodrome, by the description given in the context. If by any chance it isn't, the meaning of the term could be somehow different."

###

I think this might be the right translation!


----------

